# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Regina Prima (Regina, President Hoover, Panama)

## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends, I found it strange that this emblematic ship which was so important in the development of Chandris Cruises does not have a thread of its own (at least I cannot find one) so have decided to open one with a few good pictures and photos from a selection of brochures (in two parts)

She was an elegant ship in a very American way and had a certain style which proved very popular with Chandris cruisers. Her pattern of cruises was mainly Mediterranean/Europe in summer and Caribbean in winter.
And she had some very special and unique features including twin swimming pools with what seemed a connecting slide! and a very elegant split level lounge from her American days. Another unusual feature was that she used one of the forward kingposts as an exhaust as you can see from some of the pictures.

All in all she proved to be an excellent acquisition for Chandris Cruises and together with Romanza were regarded as the biggest and best in their fleet (excepting the Regina Magna of course which came later) before the merger

Enjoy, Henry.

scan0410.jpg scan0411.jpg scan0412.jpg scan0413.jpg scan0414.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are the remaining pages:

scan0415.jpg scan0416.jpg scan0417.jpg scan0418.jpg

scan0419.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is a good photo of her sailing under what looks like the Lisbon bridge or could it be Istanbul ? Hope someone finds this thread of interest!

Best regards, Henry.

scan0422.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Believe me Henry.

There are many of us that monitor these threads. Sometimes though we just admire the postings, especially when we are unable to contribute.

Please keep posting.

----------


## Ellinis

> Here is a good photo of her sailing under what looks like the Lisbon bridge or could it be Istanbul ? Hope someone finds this thread of interest!
> 
> Best regards, Henry.
> 
> scan0422.jpg


Great thread Henry! the "small" Regina -compared to Regina Magna- was one of those classic conversions of a passenger/cargo ship into a cruise ship that used to happen in Greece during the 60s/70s. 
But those ships, that were never designed for such a service, formed the foundations for what Chandris later become, and for the greek cruise industry that flourished until the 80s.

As for the photo under the bridge, it is definetely Lisbon.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Beautiful and rather rare pictures Henry, we are all grateful. Notice the smoking left part of the front king post. Could it be a kitchen underneath?

----------


## Ellinis

I have'nt noticed the smoking kingpost before! could it be a generator?

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ του Ρεγκίνα, πιθανότατα στα φιορδ της Νορβηγίας.

regina prima.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Great photo Aris, is it from a brochure and where in Greece was it taken? It looks like a fjord!

Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

It is an official Chandris postcard, and I feel it must be in the Norwegian fjords. We have seen Regina Magna there, so it seems that Chandris was visiting the area frequently.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

This was my first thought but looking closely at the mountains I think they are too arid and not green enough for Norway, so maybe northern Greece or the Dalmatioan coast? Anyway it does'nt matter its still a beautiful photo of her.

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

I spoted this beautiful picture of the ship from the 60's as Regina (before the purchase of Regina Magna from Chandris) and I thought that other fans of Chandris ships would enjoy as well. Beautiful bow...

Regina2.jpg
source: shipsnostalgia

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA;358482]I spoted this beautiful picture of the ship from the 60's as Regina (before the purchase of Regina Magna from Chandris) and I thought that other fans of Chandris ships would enjoy as well. Beautiful bow...

Perfect picture QAM, she always looked very elegant in Chandris colours.
Her interiors were also very tastefully done with many spacious public rooms and twin swimming pools aft. This vessel and the Romanza were my two favourite Chandris ships of the time.

Thanks for pointing this lovely photo out
Henry.

----------


## rd77

Ellinis, I'm not sure that that picture was taken in Norway, the vegetation on the shore looks more like the kind of stuff you can find in the Med to me (the fjords tend to have small pine trees on the shore).

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

I agree with you Henry that Regina and Romanza (minus the box under the bridge) were among the most beautiful Chandris ships. I would add one more: Amerikanis.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ellinis, I'm not sure that that picture was taken in Norway, the vegetation on the shore looks more like the kind of stuff you can find in the Med to me (the fjords tend to have small pine trees on the shore).


You could be right, it might just be a steep shore.

As for my favorite Chandris ship, it is a Regina but the big one... Regina Magna.

----------


## Ellinis

> Here is a good photo of her sailing under what looks like the Lisbon bridge or could it be Istanbul ? Hope someone finds this thread of interest!
> 
> Best regards, Henry.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74218


Henry, here is another shot of the REGINA PRIMA taken a few moments before the one you uploaded.
It seems that the photographer was the Portuguese shiplover Luis Correira.

img521.jpg
source

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Nice postcard of *Regina* from Ebay.  Grab it soon!

Regina.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του REGINA PRIMA στους πάγους της Ανταρκτικής μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον... τι δουλειά είχε ένα πλοία του Χανδρή εκεί και μάλιστα χωρίς το γνώριμο "Χ" στο φουγάρο του;
Με λίγο ψάξιμο βρήκα οτι το REGINA PRIMA είχε ναυλωθεί τους χειμώνες του 1974/75 και 75/76 στην Empresa Lineas Maritimas Argentinas και έκανε κρουαζιέρες από το Μπουένος Αϊρες στην Ανταρκτική. Πρέπει να ήταν το πρώτο Ελληνικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο που έφτασε στις ακτές του Νότιου Πόλου.

regina prima 76 antarctica.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Interesting bit of research Aris. It would be great to find a close up photo of her in this unusual livery!

Many thanks, Henry.

----------


## rd77

Aris, fascinating find! I never knew about that ELMA charter. Thanks for posting!

----------


## Ellinis

It is interesting indeed and is also one of the very few pieces of information that are not included in Peter Plowmans' excellent book "The Chandris Liners".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ..........
> Με λίγο ψάξιμο βρήκα οτι το REGINA PRIMA είχε ναυλωθεί τους χειμώνες του 1974/75 και 75/76 στην Empresa Lineas Maritimas Argentinas και έκανε κρουαζιέρες από το Μπουένος Αϊρες στην Ανταρκτική. Πρέπει να ήταν το πρώτο Ελληνικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο που έφτασε στις ακτές του Νότιου Πόλου.
> .....


 


> Interesting bit of research Aris. It would be great to find a close up photo of her in this unusual livery!
>  Many thanks, Henry.


*REGINA PRIMA* made six visits to the South Shetland islands and the Antarctic peninsula from December 27, 1974 to March 5, 1975.

She was chartered again the next year and did another six cruises from December 19, 1975 to March 6, 1976.

----------


## Ellinis

She also called at Port Stanley in the Falklands. According to a website, in March 1975 during a visit at Port Stanley the local authorities asked for the Argentinian flag to be lowered and replaced by the British and the story goes that her captain refused and departed without disembarking any passengers.

For those interested in the first Antarctic cruises have a look here. The Argentinian Tourism Agency was chartering ships for Antarctic cruises since 1968, using the Argentinian liners LIBERTAD and RIO TUNUYAN. When those ship were laid up in 1972-74, they went looking for another vessel and chose REGINA PRIMA.

It took over 10 years for another Greek cruise ship  to visit the Antarctic region and that was the ILLIRIA.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> She also called at Port Stanley in the Falklands. According to a website, in March 1975 during a visit at Port Stanley the local authorities asked for the Argentinian flag to be lowered and replaced by the British and the story goes that her captain refused and departed without disembarking any passengers.
> 
> For those interested in the first Antarctic cruises have a look here. The Argentinian Tourism Agency was chartering ships for Antarctic cruises since 1968, using the Argentinian liners LIBERTAD and RIO TUNUYAN. When those ship were laid up in 1972-74, they went looking for another vessel and chose REGINA PRIMA.
> 
> It took over 10 years for another Greek cruise ship  to visit the Antarctic region and that was the ILLIRIA.


Since we got in all these details, may I recommend teh book *Chronological list of Antarctic expeditions and related historical events* By Robert Headland which can be read (in parts) here?  http://books.google.com/books?id=Sg4...page&q&f=false The book has an extensive presentation of all touristic and other expeditions.

Let me also add this wonderful envelope with stamps from one of the 1976 expeditions of the ship. Note that the seal shows the Chandris  X

RP.jpg

Source:  http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Stamps/SPole.htm

----------


## Ellinis

Από τις ακτές της Ανταρκτικής, μεταφερόμαστε στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας. Αρχές δεκαετίες του '80 και το ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ παρέα με το ΑΡΙΑΝΕ και το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ ποζάρουν σφιχταγγαλιασμένα σε αναμονή των καλύτερων ημερών που δεν έφτασαν ποτέ...

regina - ariane.jpg
_Από το περιοδικό_ _Steamboat Bill_.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Από τις ακτές της Ανταρκτικής, μεταφερόμαστε στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας. Αρχές δεκαετίες του '80 και το ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ παρέα με το ΑΡΙΑΝΕ και το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ ποζάρουν σφιχταγγαλιασμένα σε αναμονή των καλύτερων ημερών που δεν έφτασαν ποτέ...
> 
> regina - ariane.jpg
> _Από το περιοδικό_ _Steamboat Bill_.


Και από πρύμα, όπως την ανέβασα και στο θέμα της εταιρίας Χανδρή:

Laid-Up_Liners.jpg
Πρέπει ¶ρη οι φωτογραφίες να είναι του Scrimali.

----------


## Ellinis

Έριξα μια γρήγορη ματιά στα τεύχη της εποχής αλλά δεν εντόπισα τη φωτο για να πω με σιγουριά, πάντως και έμενα για Scrimali μου κάνει.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ερώτηση-απορία
Μπορεί οι φωτογραφίες με τη σειρά (Α) - [(Β),(C)] και (D) να έχουν σχέση μεταξύ τους ??

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20P/slides/President%20Hoover-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20P/slides/President%20Hoover-02.html 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20P/slides/Panama-01.html 
 http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20R/slides/Regina-03.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Τοξότη, οι 3 και 4 έχουν.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Έριξα μια γρήγορη ματιά στα τεύχη της εποχής αλλά δεν εντόπισα τη φωτο για να πω με σιγουριά, πάντως και έμενα για Scrimali μου κάνει.


Είναι όντως φωτογραφίες του Antonio Scrimali. Δες εδώ:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...earchid=806350

----------


## neven

REGINA PRIMA was very popular ship in Dubrovnik too. Here is she in Gruz, the port of Dubrovnik.

Neven

----------


## neven

Sorry, the wrong attachment. Once again...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks Neven for this great photo!

Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Οι παλαιότεροι θα θυμούνται το Regina αυτό το όμορφο καράβι που για μεγάλο διάστημα ήταν η κορώνα της Chandris Cruises και συχνά κοσμούσε με την παρουσία του το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Έφυγε αθόρυβα μετά από μακρόχρονο παροπλισμό στην Ελευσίνα και νομίζω ότι του αξίζει μία μικρή αφιέρωση στην ιστορία του.
Οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής που είχαν την ιδιοκτησία της διώρυγας του Παναμά θέλοντας την δεκαετία του 30 να ενισχύσουν την εκεί παρουσία τους, αποφάσισαν να αυξήσουν την συχνότητα αφίξεων των αμερικάνικων πλοίων στον Παναμά κτίζοντας τρία αδελφά φορτηγο-ποστάλια. Το 1936 τα σχέδια των τριών αδελφών είχαν πλέον οριστικοποιηθεί από τον ναυπηγό-σχεδιαστή George G. Sharp και η δρομολόγησή τους από την Νέα Υόρκη θα αύξανε τις αφίξεις στον Παναμά ετησίως από 26 σε 52. Η ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρία τους η αμερικανική κρατική εταιρία Panama Line που ανήκε στους σιδηροδρόμους του Παναμά (Panama Railroad Co. New York) χρηματοδότησε την ναυπήγησή τους από τα κέρδη και αποθεματικά που διέθετε και έτσι το 1937 η Bethlehem Steel Co. στο Quincy της Μασσαχουσέτης υπέγραψε την συμφωνία ναυπήγησής τους. Τα τρία αδελφά ήταν τα Panama, Ancon και Cristobal και το πρώτο έπεσε στο νερό τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1938. Τα τρία καράβια είχαν εκτόπισμα 10.021 τόνους, μετέφεραν 202 επιβάτες ΑΆ θέσης και εμπορεύματα, μήκος 150 μέτρα, 2 ατμοστρόβιλους 9.160 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο άξονες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 16,5 knots (20 μεγ.) Το Panama έκανε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι από την Νέα Υόρκη προς το Port-au-Prince της Αϊτής και το Cristobal του Παναμά τον Απρίλιο του 1939. Ο πόλεμος όμως που σύντομα ξέσπασε ήταν η αιτία να επιταχθούν τα πλοία από την υπηρεσία Μεταφορών του Αμερικανικού Στρατού για την μεταφορά στρατιωτών και πολεμικού υλικού στα πεδία μαχών. Το Panama μετονομάζεται από την στρατιωτική υπηρεσία σε James Parker προς τιμή του αμερικανού υποστράτηγου με το ίδιο όνομα. Το καράβι μετασκευάζεται για τον νέο ρόλο του και οργώνει τους ωκεανούς από τις ΗΠΑ προς Αυστραλία, Αφρική, Ευρώπη μεταφέροντας πολεμικό υλικό και στρατό και δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που κινδύνευσε να τορπιλιστεί. Επίσης, μετέφερε αμερικανούς πρώην αιχμαλώτους πολέμου πίσω στην Νέα Υόρκη καθώς και υποψήφιες νύφες και μωρά που πήγαιναν στην Αμερική για αναζήτηση καλύτερης τύχης. Μετά την λήξη του πολέμου το 1946 το καράβι παραδίδεται πίσω στην εταιρία του και ξαναβαφτίζεται Panama για να συνεχίσει τα ταξίδια του προς τον Παναμά. Το 1953 η εταιρία του αλλάζει όνομα σε Panama Canal Co. New York και το 1957 πωλείται στην American President Line, μετονομάζεται President Hoover και μετασκευάζεται στους 10.600 τόνους για να δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή του Ειρηνικού από το Σαν Φρανσίσκο προς το Χονγκ Κονγκ. Το 1963 αντικαθίσταται από το μεγαλύτερο President Roosevelt (αργότερα Atlantis της εταιρίας Χανδρή). Το καράβι παροπλίζεται και η American President Line ψάχνει για αγοραστή ο οποίος είναι η εταιρία Chandris Cruises του Δημήτρη Χανδρή. Το πλοίο μετασκευάζεται στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας όπου η εταιρία Χανδρή έχει το ναυπηγείο της, ξηλώνονται οι μπίγες, προστίθενται νέες καμπίνες με την κατάργηση των αμπαριών και την προέκταση της υπερκατασκευής του προς την πρύμη (650 επιβάτες), δημιουργούνται περισσότεροι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι, πισίνα και εξωτερικό μπαρ, καταστήματα, σινεμά, κλπ. Το 1964 το πλοίο είναι η νέα ναυαρχίδα της Chandris Cruises με το όνομα Regina. Οι κρουαζιέρες του είναι διάρκειας 15 ημερών από την Βενετία προς Κατάκολο, Πειραιά, Ρόδο, Βηρυτό, Χάϊφα, Ηράκλειο, Ντουμπρόβνικ και πίσω στην Βενετία. Τους χειμώνες περνά τον Ατλαντικό και με βάση το Curacao κάνει 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική. Προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 60 οι κρουαζιέρες της Μεσογείου αποκτούν και νέους προορισμούς σε τρεις εναλλακτικές κρουαζιέρες όπως η Κωνσταντινούπολη, το Κουσάντασι, η Κωνστάντζα της Ρουμανίας, η Οδησσός, η Γιάλτα η Αμμόχωστος και άλλα ελληνικά νησιά όπως Κέρκυρα, Μύκονος, Σαντορίνη και Πάτμος. Το 1967 αλλάζει σημαία από την ελληνική σε αυτή του Παναμά. Το 1972 η Chandris Cruises αγοράζει το πρώην Bremen της Norddeutsche Lloyd και το βαφτίζει Regina Magna αλλάζοντας παράλληλα και το όνομα του Regina σε Regina Prima.
Τον χειμώνα του 1974 το πλοίο ναυλώνεται από την Αργεντινή εταιρία Empresa Lineas Maritimas Argentinas (ELMA) και αλλάζοντας το σινιάλο του από το γνώριμο “Χ” σε αυτό της ELMA κάνει κρουαζιέρες από το Μπουένος ¶ϊρες προς την Ανταρκτική και τα Φώκλαντς. Τον επόμενο χειμώνα η ναύλωση αυτή επαναλαμβάνεται ενώ το καλοκαίρι εκτελεί κανονικά τις κρουαζιέρες στην Μεσόγειο. Το 1979 το πλοίο έχει φάει τα ψωμιά του πλέον και παροπλίζεται στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας παρέα με τα Ariane, Italis, και Ellinis. Το 1985 πωλείται για σκραπ και ρυμουλκείται στην Alang της Τουρκίας όπου και διαλύεται.

Διαφημιστικό έντυπο της Panama Line για τα τρία πλοία

Panama_Line.jpg
Πριν παραδοθεί στην Panama Line σαν οπλιταγωγό James Parker

j_parker1b-08.jpg
Με τα χρώματα της American President Line σαν President Hoover

President_Hoover1.jpg
Σαν Regina της Chandris Cruises

Regina2.jpg
Παρέα με τα άλλα παροπλισμένα του Χανδρή στην Ελευσίνα περιμένοντας το τέλος

Laid-Up_Liners1.jpg

πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, shipscribe.com, timetableimages.com

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μοναδική φωτογραφία του Regina Prima στην Γένοβα το 1977 τραβηγμένη από την πρύμη του Vistafjord από τον γνωστό καραβο-ιστορικό Clive Harvey. Στο βάθος διακρίνεται και το Enrico C.

Regina_Prima_Genova.jpg

πηγή shipspotting

----------


## despo

> Μοναδική φωτογραφία του Regina Prima στην Γένοβα το 1977 τραβηγμένη από την πρύμη του Vistafjord από τον γνωστό καραβο-ιστορικό Clive Harvey. Στο βάθος διακρίνεται και το Enrico C.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 140075
> πηγή shipspotting


Δεν φαίνεται τίποτα, τουλάχιστον σε εμένα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δεν φαίνεται τίποτα, τουλάχιστον σε εμένα.


Τώρα το βλέπεις αγαπητέ Despo?

----------


## despo

Τώρα τη βλέπω και σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

regina_1at piraeus_1980.jpgΗ "πρώτη βασιλίσσα" αφ' υψηλού.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 141593Η "πρώτη βασιλίσσα" αφ' υψηλού.


πισω το ιστιοφορο ειναι το Sea Cloud??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> πισω το ιστιοφορο ειναι το Sea Cloud??


Eίναι κάποιο από τα εκπαιδευτικά Ι/Φ  GORCH FOCK,TOVARITCH, ΜΙRCEA...όλα κονταδελφά μεταξύ τους.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 141593Η "πρώτη βασιλίσσα" αφ' υψηλού.


Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη και πραγματική συμβολή στους φίλους του φόρουμ μιας και δεν είναι πολλές οι φωτογραφίες του που σώζονται. Όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια και το βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες τόσο μου αρέσει περισσότερο, και πάντα πέφτει το μάτι μου στον αριστερό στύλο του king post στην πλώρη που είχε ενσωματωμένη καμινάδα και μονίμως φαίνεται να καπνίζει στις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη και πραγματική συμβολή στους φίλους του φόρουμ μιας και δεν είναι πολλές οι φωτογραφίες του που σώζονται. Όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια και το βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες τόσο μου αρέσει περισσότερο, και πάντα πέφτει το μάτι μου στον αριστερό στύλο του king post στην πλώρη που είχε ενσωματωμένη καμινάδα και μονίμως φαίνεται να καπνίζει στις φωτογραφίες.


Aν κ πάντα έβλεπα θετικά ακόμα κ τα άσχημα πλοία του Χανδρή λόγω ιδιαίτερης πατρίδας,σε αυτό δεν μου άρεσαν οι βάρκες που του πρόσθεσαν πλώρα,συμφωνείς; Όσο γιά το αριστερό κολωνάκι που κάπνιζε θα πρέπει να ήταν κάποια πρόσθετη ηλεκτρομηχανή.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Aν κ πάντα έβλεπα θετικά ακόμα κ τα άσχημα πλοία του Χανδρή λόγω ιδιαίτερης πατρίδας,σε αυτό δεν μου άρεσαν οι βάρκες που του πρόσθεσαν πλώρα,συμφωνείς; Όσο γιά το αριστερό κολωνάκι που κάπνιζε θα πρέπει να ήταν κάποια πρόσθετη ηλεκτρομηχανή.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα για τις λέμβους πλώρα, οι οποίες υπήρχαν και στο Romanza και μπορώ να πω ότι δεν μου άρεσαν και εμένα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα για τις λέμβους πλώρα, οι οποίες υπήρχαν και στο Romanza και μπορώ να πω ότι δεν μου άρεσαν και εμένα.


K στο RADIOSA όπου φαίνονταν τεράστιες γιά το καραβάκι!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

REGINA PRIMA .jpg Kάποτε πηγαίνοντας από το λιμανάκι κάτω από την ΔΕΗ γιά τσέρουλες στην Κυνόσουρα έβγαλα αυτή την φωτό.Πίσω από το REGINA PRIMA είναι το ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ,το CITY OF ATHENS κ το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανη εικόνα! κανονικό "νεκροταφείο ελεφάντων" ήταν τότε η Κυνοσούρα... το ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ φαίνεται σε καλή κατάσταση, πρέπει να είναι στην αρχή του παροπλισμού που κατέληξε στο διαλυτήριο της Αλιάγκα.

----------


## Ellinis

H "πρώτη βασίλισσα" του Χανδρή στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. Ο καπνός που βγαίνει από το κρένι λογικά πρέπει να είναι από κάποια ηλεκτρογεννήτρια.

Regina at Constantinople.jpgregina HSSA.jpgregina I.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο καπνός που βγαίνει από το κρένι λογικά πρέπει να είναι από κάποια ηλεκτρογεννήτρια.
> 
> Regina at Constantinople.jpgregina HSSA.jpgregina I.jpg
> πηγή


 Aπό το κολωνάκι της μπίγας,φίλε :Fat: .
'Οχι ότι ήταν γιά τα...καλλιστεία αλλά κ αυτό το βαπόρι το "χαλούσαν" οι βάρκες πλώρα από τον καθρέφτη. Οπωσδήποτε νοσταλγικές φωτό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πραγματικά νοσταλγικές φωτογραφίες. Αν και πολλά από τα καράβια του Χανδρή, τουλάχιστον τα μικρά κρουαζιερόπλοια, δεν ήταν ότι το ομορφότερο ίσως και λόγω των εκτεταμένων μετασκευών τους είχαν όμως χαρακτήρα και δεν περνούσαν απαρατήρητα. Διακρίνω πρύμα το Transylvania και το Esperia?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε TSS QAM γιά τα 2 πλοία έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## Ellinis

Αφού σας άρεσαν να βάλουμε και άλλες δυο, στην πρώτη βλέπουμε και το ΙΑΣΩΝ της Ηπειρωτικής. Πραγματικά οι γραμμές του πλοίου δεν ήταν και οτι καλύτερο αλλά όπως και περισσότερα αμερικάνικα σκαριά της εποχής, γέμιζε το μάτι!

regina - jason istanbul.jpg
regina 1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το REGINA PRIMA που όπως μας λέει ο φίλος TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA πήγε στην Aliaga το 1985 σε φωτογραφία του φίλου SELIM SAN. Ήδη έχει αρχίσει το κόψιμο της πλώρης. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

REGINA PRIMA 1985 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αεροφωτογραφία του Regina από την πρώτη του εποχή στην ιδιοκτησία Χανδρή που έκανε με ελληνική σημαία τις πολυήμερες κρουαζιέρες από Βενετία. Εδώ σε ιταλικά χωρικά ύδατα (βλ. σημαία στο κατάρτι) και μάλλον εκτός σαιζόν αν κρίνει κανείς από τα άδεια καταστρώματα και τις άδειες πισίνες.
Από τον DLongly του shipsnostalgia.com:

Regina_.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όμορφη πόζα από πρύμα του Regina Prima από το Navi & Armatori

Regina_Prima2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όμορφη πόζα από πρύμα του Regina Prima από το Navi & Armatori
> 
> Regina_Prima2.jpg


Προφανώς σε γυμνάσιο εγκατάλειψης ή σε εκτέλεση κάποιας εργασίας.

----------


## andria salamis

> Προφανώς σε γυμνάσιο εγκατάλειψης ή σε εκτέλεση κάποιας εργασίας.


πανέμορφα του Χανδρή τα παλιά Καράβια.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πόζα του REGINA PRIMA που έχει ανέβει στο e-bay. Παρατηρήστε οτι οταν το καράβι άλλαξε όνομα από REGINA σε REGINA PRIMA προτίμησαν να γράψουν ολογράφως το PRIMA κάτω από το REGINA, αντί να προσθέσουν το λατινικό Ι. 
Μήπως αναγνωρίζει κάποιος που είναι τραβηγμένη;

prima.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παρατηρήστε οτι οταν το καράβι άλλαξε όνομα από REGINA σε REGINA PRIMA προτίμησαν να γράψουν ολογράφως το PRIMA κάτω από το REGINA, αντί να προσθέσουν το λατινικό Ι.


Aφού με την αγορά του BREMEN είχαν REGINA MAGNA (μεγάλη βασίλισσα) τότε αυτό έγινε η πρώτη βασίλισσα.
Θυμάμαι που όταν περνούσε ανοικτά της Χίου,τέλη 60-αρχές 70,χαιρετούσε με την μπουρού του την πατρίδα των πλοιοκτητών.

----------


## Ellinis

Από ένα σλάιντ του 1970, τo REGINA στον Πειραιά με ένα από τα ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ/ΕΡΜΗΣ δεμένο πλώρα του
regina.jpg
πηγή: e-bay

----------


## tripontikas

Διαβαζω απο την υπηρεσια του πατερα μου , για το κορυφαιο μαλλον πλοιο της εταιρειας του Μιμη Χανδρη CHANDRIS CRUISES.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΙΣΚΟΣ  1964  ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ ΚΟΧ 10603 ΝΑΥΤΗΣ 2/12/64 ΕΩΣ 18/2/65 .
Απο αυτο βλεπουμε οτι ηταν στην αποστολη που το εφεραν απο ''Σαν Φραντζισκο''.
Μετα παλι απο 18/ΝΟΕΜ/1967 εως 19/ΟΚΤ/1970 συνεχως για 3 χρονια SAM_6160.jpgακομη και ως ''βατσιμανης'' .
Ταξειδια στην διασημη απο τοτε << ΚΑΡΑΒΑ'Ι'ΚΗ >> οπως την ελεγαν τοτε ολοι οι ναυτικοι .
Σχετικη φωτο .

----------


## tripontikas

Στο ιδιο θεμα Καραιβικη 1967-70 REGINA .Ο αξιωματικος που φαινεται στην κουπαστη , πρεπει να ειναι αρχιλογιστης της εταιρειας , τον οποιο βρηκα εγω μετεπειτα στο ROMANZA . 

SAM_6517.jpgSAM_6522.jpgSAM_6524.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

H πλεον ''πολυτιμη'' φωτο μου , μεσα απο την γεφυρα του  REGINA . Χαρακτηριστικο το κλασσικο πηδαλιο και η ξυλινη βαση που παταει ο ναυτης .

Πιστευω πως δεν κανω λαθος , εκανα προσεκτικες παρατηρησεις και παμε συμπερασματικα . Με δεδομενη την υπηρεσια του και το ασπρομαυρο της φωτο , πρεπει να ειναι 1965 εως αρχη 1971 .
Αποκλειοντας τα ROMANTICA ,FIESTA , FANTASIA , τα οποια ειχαν μικρη γεφυρα με λιγα παραθυρα , μενουν τα REGINA . ROMANZA και REGINA MAGNA . Koινο χαρακτηριστικο τους ειναι τα πολλα τετραγωνα παραθυρα , με λεπτα χωρισματα μεταξυ τους . Απο εκει και επειτα ενω ταιριαζει πολυ με ROMANZA , δεν δενει χρονικα . Ηταν πλεον υπολοστρομος , οπως και με το MAGNA . Εδω ειναι ναυτης και μαλιστα με την ναυτικη φανελα , η οποια γραφει ''CHANDRIS CRUISES'' οπως στις προηγουμενες φωτο . (και οχι πχ. με την ακομη πιο ομορφη που εγραφε  ''ROMANTICA'' και που ηθελα να την φοραω και στο σχολειο ).
Ως ναυτης στο ROMANZA , ηταν μονο στην παραλαβη απο ΓΕΝΟΒΑ το 1971 .Ομως δεν στεκει να φοραει , την καλοκαιρινη λευκη φανελα Φλεβαρη μηνα και χωρις επιβατες .
REGINA.jpg 
Αν καποιος νομιζει κατι διαφορετικο , ας βοηθησει .

----------


## Ellinis

Και εγώ νομίζω οτι μεταξύ των τριών, το πιο πιθανό να είναι το ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ. Το ΡΕΓΚΙΝΑ ΜΑΓΚΝΑ είχε μεγαλύτερη γέφυρα και προς το φτερό είχε και ένα φινιστρινι που δεν υπάρχει στη φωτογραφία. Μεταξύ ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ και ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ λέω το πρώτο γιατί η εικόνα μου φέρνει πιο πολύ σε γέφυρες αμερικάνικων πλοίων της εποχής.
Με την ευκαιρία να ανεβάσω και μερικές σελίδες από μπροσούρα με το ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ.

regina 72.jpg
regina.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Και εγώ νομίζω οτι μεταξύ των τριών, το πιο πιθανό να είναι το ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ. Το ΡΕΓΚΙΝΑ ΜΑΓΚΝΑ είχε μεγαλύτερη γέφυρα και προς το φτερό είχε και ένα φινιστρινι που δεν υπάρχει στη φωτογραφία. Μεταξύ ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ και ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ λέω το πρώτο γιατί η εικόνα μου φέρνει πιο πολύ σε γέφυρες αμερικάνικων πλοίων της εποχής.
> Με την ευκαιρία να ανεβάσω και μερικές σελίδες από μπροσούρα με το ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ.
> 
> regina 72.jpg
> regina.jpg


Σίγουρα δεν είναι του ROMANTICA. Το ROMANTICA είχε συνολικά 9 ορθογώνια παράθυρα εκ των οποίων τα άκρα αριστερά-δεξιά ήταν εκτός γέφυρας στους ανεμοθώρακες που ήταν προέκταση της γέφυρας. Η παραπάνω φωτογραφία έχει τουλάχιστον7 μέχρι την μέση άρα περί τα 14 σύνολο και τετράγωνα.

----------


## tripontikas

> Και εγώ νομίζω οτι μεταξύ των τριών, το πιο πιθανό να είναι το ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ. Το ΡΕΓΚΙΝΑ ΜΑΓΚΝΑ είχε μεγαλύτερη γέφυρα και προς το φτερό είχε και ένα φινιστρινι που δεν υπάρχει στη φωτογραφία. Μεταξύ ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ και ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ λέω το πρώτο γιατί η εικόνα μου φέρνει πιο πολύ σε γέφυρες αμερικάνικων πλοίων της εποχής.
> Με την ευκαιρία να ανεβάσω και μερικές σελίδες από μπροσούρα με το ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ.
> 
> regina 72.jpg
> regina.jpg


1.Συνεχισα την προσπαθεια και οπως εχω γραψει αποκλειονται τα FIESTA , ROMANTICA , FANTASIA επειδη ειχαν μικρες γεφυρες . 
2.Το ROMANZA αποκλειεται και για αλλους λογους , περα της υπηρεσιας ως υπολοστρομος . Ειδα επι πλεον βιντεo στο γιουτιουμπ ,οπου φαινεται η γεφυρα απο μεσα . Χειριστηρια και οργανα ειναι πισω πισω και αφηνουν διαδρομο μπροστα τους .Eδω συμβαινει το αντιθετο . Ολα ειναι πολυ μπροστα στα παραθυρα και ο διαδρομος πισω απο τον ναυτη . Θυμηθηκα αοριστα (και φαινεται απο φωτογραφιες )  , πρεπει η πορτα για το φτερο του ROMANZA, να ηταν μεγαλη φαρδια ,ισως συρομενη βαρια ξυλινη . Επισης παραθυρα και πορτα ειναι στο ιδιο υψος .
3.Εδω εχουμε σιγουρα REGINA .Η πορτα για το φτερο δειχνει σχετικα στενη και εχει αλλο υψος απο τα παραθυρα . .

----------


## tripontikas

Στις 4 φωτο του REGINA φαινεται η διαφορα υψους παραθυρων και πορτας . 
PresidentHoover-01.jpg prima.jpg Regina2.jpg IMG_20170409_125000.jpg

Η φωτο του ROMANZA δειχνει ισα υψη και μαλλον μικρο παραθυρακι διπλα στην πορτα .
IMG_20170412_115339.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

H μεγαλη διαφορα στις γεφυρες φαινεται απο τις προχειρες φωτο που τραβηξα με το κινητο .Ειναι απο το βιντεο στο γιουτιουμπ .
IMG_20170409_125000.jpg
SAM_6645.jpgSAM_6647.jpgSAM_6648.jpg

Eαν καταφερω καλυτερη ποιοτητα θα τις βαλω στις αναρτησεις για ROMANZA και με τον τιτλο του σχετικου βιντεο .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> H μεγαλη διαφορα στις γεφυρες φαινεται απο τις προχειρες φωτο που τραβηξα με το κινητο .Ειναι απο το βιντεο στο γιουτιουμπ .
> IMG_20170409_125000.jpg
> SAM_6645.jpgSAM_6647.jpgSAM_6648.jpg
> 
> Eαν καταφερω καλυτερη ποιοτητα θα τις βαλω στις αναρτησεις για ROMANZA και με τον τιτλο του σχετικου βιντεο .


¶λλωστε τα παράθυρα της γέφυρας των άλλων καραβιών είναι ορθογώνια. Του Regina Prima είναι τετράγωνα όπως στην φωτογραφία.

----------


## tripontikas

Το μπλοκακι αυτο (αν θυμαμαι σωστα) , κυκλοφορησε προς το τελος δεκαετιας ''60 . Μεσα ειναι οι διευθυνσεις των γραφειων. Τα γραμματα που εγραφε η μανα μου 1-2 την εβδομαδα για Καρα'ι'βικη ,(εχω ξαναγραψει οι ναυτικοι την ελεγαν Καραβα'ι΄κη) , τα στελναμε στην διευθυνση της Νεας Υορκης .Την διευθυνση την εγραφα εγω , που ειχα ξεκινησει να πηγαινω Αγγλικα .
Νεαρη τοτε γειτονοπουλα μας , απορουσε για την αγωνια που ειχε η μανα μου, οταν περιμεναμε γραμμα .Ηταν και ''ποσταλισιος '' ο πατερας μου , δεν ειχαμε μαθει σε μακρυνα ταξειδια . Μετα που παντρευτηκε ενα καταπληκτικο παληκαρι το Νικο, που ηταν μηχανικος και περιμενε και αυτη γραμματα , ελεγε στην μανα μου .''τωρα σε καταλαβαινω ''.

IMG_20170412_102753.jpgIMG_20170412_095451.jpgIMG_20170412_095607.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Να προσθέσω στο θέμα μια ακόμη φωτογραφία από τότε που το REGINA PRIMA είχε ναυλωθεί για να κάνει τους χειμώνες του 1974/75 και 75/76 κρουαζιέρες στην Ανταρκτική.

Regina en antartica con inscripcion _ModelPueblo.jpg
πηγή

----------


## tripontikas

> Να προσθέσω στο θέμα μια ακόμη φωτογραφία από τότε που το REGINA PRIMA είχε ναυλωθεί για να κάνει τους χειμώνες του 1974/75 και 75/76 κρουαζιέρες στην Ανταρκτική.
> 
> Regina en antartica con inscripcion _ModelPueblo.jpg
> πηγή


Αυτο το βαπορι χωρις να ειναι μεγαλο , ειχε την αρχοντια υπερωκεανιου .Ο πατερας σαν να θυμαμαι , πως το εκτιμουσε πολυ και σαν θαλασσοβαπορο .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στο Ships Monthly Oκτωβρίου υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον άρθρο γιά το γνωστό τρίο της Panama Line δλδ γιά το μετέπειτα REGINA PRIMA κ τα αδελφά του.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Regina_171175.jpg
Μία όμορφη πόζα από την πρύμη του Regina στην Τενερίφη από την δεκαετία του 60. Από το shipsnostalgia.com

----------


## Rasa Sayang

as PANAMA - the way you traveled to and from the Canal Zone in style:

Panama DP 1951.jpg 


as nicknamed HAPPY HOOVER (PRESIDENT HOOVER) for clubstyle crossings the Pacific:

President Hoover DP a.jpg President Hoover DP b.jpg

and finally as iconic Chandris Cruiser:

Regina DP 1970 a.jpg

source ebay international and wolfsonian.org

----------


## Ellinis

To REGINA του Χανδρή στη Ρόδο γύρω στο 1970. 

REGINA Jack P Lewis_18_0098 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg
πηγή: Jack P Lewis collection, Harding University

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To REGINA του Χανδρή στη Ρόδο γύρω στο 1970. 
> 
> REGINA Jack P Lewis_18_0098 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg
> πηγή: Jack P Lewis collection, Harding University


Eκείνο που δεν μου άρεσε είναι ότι παλαιότερα πρόσθεταν βάρκες πλώρα.
Οπωσδήποτε ωραία φωτό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Eκείνο που δεν μου άρεσε είναι ότι παλαιότερα πρόσθεταν βάρκες πλώρα.
> Οπωσδήποτε ωραία φωτό.


Αναγκαστικά όπως ξέρεις Βικτωρα Χιώτη λόγω αύξησης του πρωτοκόλλου επιβατών με τις επιπλέον καμπίνες και κλίνες που προέκυπταν από την μετασκευή. Ιδια περίτωση το Romanza/Aurelia που από την μετασκευή των ιταλών αυξήθηκαν οι κλίνες με αποτέλεσμα τις εξτρα λέμβους στην πλώρη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αναγκαστικά όπως ξέρεις Βικτωρα Χιώτη λόγω αύξησης του πρωτοκόλλου επιβατών με τις επιπλέον καμπίνες και κλίνες που προέκυπταν από την μετασκευή. Ιδια περίτωση το Romanza/Aurelia που από την μετασκευή των ιταλών αυξήθηκαν οι κλίνες με αποτέλεσμα τις εξτρα λέμβους στην πλώρη.


Συνέβαινε παλαιότερα κ όχι μόνο στου Χανδρή.Το φαινόμενο σταμάτησε ίσως γιατί οι μετασκευές  ήσαν πιό μελετημένες ή βγήκαν μεγαλύτερες λέμβοι.Τελευταίο που θυμάμαι με λέμβους πλώρα  τουλάχιστον στον ελληνικό χώρο ήταν το ATHENS EXPRESS του Βεντούρη.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Συνέβαινε παλαιότερα κ όχι μόνο στου Χανδρή.Το φαινόμενο σταμάτησε ίσως γιατί οι μετασκευές  ήσαν πιό μελετημένες ή βγήκαν μεγαλύτερες λέμβοι.Τελευταίο που θυμάμαι με λέμβους πλώρα  τουλάχιστον στον ελληνικό χώρο ήταν το ATHENS EXPRESS του Βεντούρη.


Οπως τα λες. Να προσθέσω ότι τα βαρελάκια αντικατέστησαν πολλες λέμβους. Πλέον με τα μοντέρνα συστήματα MES και τα βαρελάκια οι λέμβοι πλέον είναι ελαχιστες.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Οπως τα λες. Να προσθέσω ότι τα βαρελάκια αντικατέστησαν πολλες λέμβους. Πλέον με τα μοντέρνα συστήματα MES και τα βαρελάκια οι λέμβοι πλέον είναι ελαχιστες.


Ξεχάσαμε να αναφέρουμε και το Radioza

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ξεχάσαμε να αναφέρουμε και το Radioza


Το θυμόμουν κ σκέφθηκα προς στιγμήν να το γράψω.Αυτό ήταν η επιτομή της ακαλαισθησίας.Ένα τόσο δα βαποράκι...βάρκες πλώρα,βάρκες πρύμα!

----------

